# Best place to get raft repaired



## SouthernSun (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a 14 ft. Hyside, and I'm looking to get some repair work done. It's a 2001, so it has the gum rubber chafe strips on the bottom. They have seen better days and are worn through. Also, a lot of the grommets need replacing. Two of the outside baffles have some leaks. Where would you all recommend I take it to. Raftfix? AAA? or Inflatable Technologies. I'm headed on a Westwater trip and would like to get this done ASAP.

Thanks!


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

IRR in Salida.


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

Give the guy at raftfix.com a buzz. He put a new floor on my 14' 2000 NRS Otter and repaired / replaced several patches and wear spots.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.raftrepair.com/ 

Inflatable Technologies off Evens in Denver. They have most of the accounts for the major rafting companies in Colorado. I brought my raft for an evaluation of the repair I did on the MFS. They looked at it, inflated the boat and checked thoroughly and said that the repair that I did was good enough and that they didn't need to do another repair unless I wanted a few of the air bubbles out that made no difference. They took about an hour checking over my boat and said it didn't need to be repaired. I asked them how much I owed them for the exam, they said not a cent. They only charge if a repair is needed. Great customer service and my research found that they are the best in town.


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Raftfix...Zach is awesome.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I have had excellent service from Inflatable Tech as well.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

The three companies mentions (Inflatable Restoration in Salida, Inflatable Technologies in Denver, and Raftfix in Denver) are all great people. You will find great service and great work at all three places. 

Raftfix is a supporter and advertiser on the Buzz if that influences your choice at all.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Another vote for IT, but I have no raft repair experience with anyone else. IT did a good job replacing my floor and customer service is top-notch. I couldn't have asked for anything more. The official repair warranty is something like 3-5 years, but I was told that the owner (John) pretty much stands behind his shop's work for the life of the boat. Keep in mind this was in the context of a private boater, not commerical usage, and not official company policy.


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Down River Equipment said:


> The three companies mentions (Inflatable Restoration in Salida, Inflatable Technologies in Denver, and Raftfix in Denver) are all great people. You will find great service and great work at all three places.
> 
> Raftfix is a supporter and advertiser on the Buzz if that influences your choice at all.


Isn't Raftfix associated with DRE?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

If you need it ASAP......call them and see who can do the work in the time alloted.

I have had excellent service from both IT and IRR in Salida. I've met Zach once while running shuttle on the upper C and wouldn't be afraid to take it to him also. I've had bad luck with one of the other companies you listed. In Denver......I would only take it to IT or Zach if you want it back in time for your trip.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

earthNRG said:


> Isn't Raftfix associated with DRE?


We have great relationships with all of the repair companies, but do use Raftfix when people bring their boat into DRE. You can bring your boat to us or go straight to Raftfix, which ever is more convenient.


----------

